# anyone have a LED or neon underbody kit



## 2000xlt (Oct 29, 2006)

like this

http://www.ledunderbody.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=2


----------



## Big_Ed (Oct 29, 2006)

A buddy of mine has an LED kit under his 1959 Ford. They must be RGB leds, because they can constantly change in color, speed and intensity. Really neat, and way better than neon if you ask me. They should be more durable than neon too. Do a search on ebay for "million led". That's where he found his. I plan on getting a set myself eventually.


----------



## WNG (Oct 31, 2006)

Although the LED type kits are more robust, the whole F-and-F fad of undercarriage glow kits is on its way out. IMO, it looks stupid and draws negative attention from the MAN.

But one thing that does surprise me is that the self-activating LED tire valve stem cap mod never caught on here in the USA.
I've only seen it once on the roads, used on a motorcycle, and the effect was very attention grabbing. Even useful as a safety add-on.


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 31, 2006)

meh...i bet if we had it here, it will be so dim, even with a special CCD which can ampify light, it will be like 2cd


----------



## Changchung (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey, if you can, buy one like this... i saw one time and is amazing...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/UFO-PLUS-3-MILLION-COLOR-LED-UNDERCAR-UNDERBODY-LED-KIT_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ33713QQihZ012QQitemZ220038966491QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

Check this out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbyZvgppwJ4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sapmynLl6GQ


----------



## Ken_McE (Nov 1, 2006)

WNG said:


> the whole F-and-F fad of undercarriage glow kits is on its way out. IMO, it looks stupid and draws negative attention from the MAN.



I would respectfully disagree. I think they have potential both for looks and for visibility. They do serve to draw attention, including from the MAN. I think some LEOs like them because they increase visibilty without any harmful side effects.


----------



## Bogie (Nov 4, 2006)

I have LED lights on my Wrangler but there used when 4 wheeling at night there from Super Bright LED's


----------

